# ? 2nd owner warrranty Kahr K9



## fastlaners (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi; new to handgunnig; 1st purchase lighty used K9; should I consider sending it to Kahr for a once-over? cost to do so? also wondering if warranty will carry to second owner? Zero Point Arms gun dealer said it would be covered if it failed on me; hope he's right. thanks John


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

fastlaners said:


> ; should I consider sending it to Kahr for a once-over? cost to do so?


found this on their web site



> Service work performed, other than approved Warranty repairs, will carry a minimum charge of $60.00 plus a $25.00 return shipping and handling charge.


edit: evidently the manual says 5 year warranty for original purchaser

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15573

manual: http://kahr.com/OR-1C.html


----------

